# [RISOLTO]Penna USB non vista!

## AlterX

Ciao ho un sistema AMD64 con Gentoo,

nel kernel è compilato il supporto per USB (ho lasciato tutto di default) però quando inserisco la penna non viene visualizzato nulla.

Sapete come funziona la storia??Last edited by AlterX on Mon Jan 10, 2005 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il modulo usb-storage c'e'? Il supporto per scsi disk c'e'? Inserisci la chiavetta e poi lancia dmesg e posta le ultime 20 righe

----------

## Sasdo

controlla che:

nel kernel siano settati come moduli i supporti a UHCI, OHCI, EHCI. in base alla versione di porta USB che hai.

controlla di avere il modulo USB-STORAGE

magari devi solo caricare i moduli per cui prova con

```

# modprobe uhci-hcd

o

# modprobe ohci-hcd

```

per USB 1.1

altrimenti

```

# modprobe ehci-hcd

```

quindi il modulo:

```

# modprobe usb-storage

```

attacca la chiave  e guarda cosa dice dmesg,

probabilmente avrai bisogno del supporto scsi in particolare del modulo "SCSI GENERIC":

```

# modprobe sg

```

... facci sapere...

ciao

----------

## AlterX

Wow ragazzi...adesso funziona tutto!

Ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel perchè usb-storage non era settato.

adesso inserendo la penna, la luce si accende, quindi viene vista e anche dmesg mi indica uno storage scsi attivo su *sdb*.

Però ho dovuto caricare a mano i moduli e comunque non riesco a vederne il contenuto...

ho provato a montarlo però lo stesso non vedo nulla!!

Inoltre non c'è modo di attivare automaticamente i moduli all'inserimento della penna e scaricarli automaticamente, come fa win??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come l'hai montata?

----------

## AlterX

this is command:

mount -t usbfs /dev/sdb /mnt/pen

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> mount -t usbfs /dev/sdb /mnt/pen

 

Prova con

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/pen
```

----------

## AlterX

ehh no!

mi dice:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       or too many mounted file systems

però facendo un *mount*:

/dev/sda8 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) <----------------

----------

## fedeliallalinea

beh ma non ha creato un /dev/sdbX, dove X sta per un numero?

----------

## AlterX

Siii

mi ha creato un sdb1, ma

in ogni caso dopo che ho montato o sdb o sdb1,

mi fa vedere qualcosa del tipo:

ls /mnt/pen

001

002

003

004

005

devices

che non è il contenuto della penna!!

----------

## Sasdo

hai il supporto per i file system vfat?

per montarla io do qualcosa tipo:

```

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/key

```

----------

## PXL

io do un semplicissimo:

```
mount /mnt/usb /dev/sda1
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PXL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount /mnt/usb /dev/sda1
> ```
> ...

 

Al contrario penso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PXL

sorry... dato che l'ho inserito nell'fstab, ho l'abitudine di usare solo /mnt/usb =) in ogni caso intendevo dire che lasciavo il filesystem da usare automatico... e senza altri particolari opzioni...

----------

## Danilo

io per connettere la mia macchinetta fotografica ho preferito:

1) Compilare i moduli del kernel necessari all'usb internamernte al kernel stesso(*) e non moduli(M), di fatto mi trovo sempre i moduli caricati.

2) Lavorando in kde c'e' una applicazione (non ricordo il nome) che mi permette di montare graficamente la usb, impiego 2 secondi senza necessita' di cambiare utente (e senza necessita' di usare sub/super mount). Questa applicazione legge da /etc/fstab cosa e' montabile...

----------

## neon

1) Che filesystem c'è sul pendrive?

2) Perchè usi usbfs?

Assicurati di aver compilato nel kernel o come moduli la parte che gestisce il tuo FS (solitamente vfat). Fatto questo montala con -t auto come parametro.

 *Quote:*   

> The USB device filesystem is a dynamically generated filesystem, similar to the /proc filesystem.

 

Ovvio che non leggi il contenuto del pendrive, leggi il contenuto di usbfs. Se mi dici chi ti ha consigliato di usare usbfs lo andiamo a linciare insieme  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## AlterX

Ragazzi...

le ho provate tutte!!!

 con vfat, con auto, in tutti i modi!!!

mi da errore con vfat, con auto, non sò più che fare!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma ce l'hai compilato nel kernel il supporto per vfat?

----------

## AlterX

certo è inserito come modulo e preventivamente

l'ho anche caricato a mano, ma nulla!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Danilo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> certo è inserito come modulo e preventivamente
> 
> l'ho anche caricato a mano, ma nulla!!  

 

Provi a compilare in maniera monolitica sia vfat che tutto quello che hai attivato per usb?

perso per perso...

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao, 

cosi a occhio sembra un problema di partizionamento. L'hai formattata con windows la penna USB?

Se sulla penna non hai dati importati formattala cosi: 

```

cfdisk -z /dev/sdX  

```

poi procedi con partizionamento e formattazione...

byebye

fat_pengiun

----------

## AlterX

ma si che è formattata...

cavolo sotto win ci lavoro con la penna!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> ma si che è formattata...
> 
> cavolo sotto win ci lavoro con la penna!!!

 

La cosa interessante é che tu e earcar avete entrambi un AMD64 e avete problemi con la fat32.

Stai usando anche tu un kernel 2.6.8*? Puoi fare un tentativo con il 2.6.7?

----------

## fat_penguin

AlterX, anche a me era successo e con windows andava... su linux invece mi dava i tuoi errori.

----------

## nick_spacca

E' strano perche' anche a me e' successo qualcosa di simile...inserendo una chiavina USB  mi dava il dispositivo nuovo (uso UDEV..) sd* ma poi non me lo faceva montare...inoltre mi bloccava completamente le porte usb...

Eppure l'usb funziona molto bene anche perche monto tranquillamente diverse altre penne/HD esterni...

Io personalmente penso possa essere un qualche problema di partizionamento usando il vfat, o al limite che la penna non e' proprio supportata...se cosi' fosse questa e' sfiga pura  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

magari non hai il supporto nls, oggi ho provato a collegare un pendrive su un pc che non aveva il supporto compilato e dmesg dopo aver dato mount mi ha risposto:

```
USB Mass Storage device found at 3

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

```

----------

## AlterX

Cavolo!!!

La penna in questione è una iomega!!!

che sfiga...   :Sad: 

----------

## Danilo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La penna in questione è una iomega!!!
> 
> 

 

E quindi ?

----------

## flocchini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La cosa interessante é che tu e earcar avete entrambi un AMD64 e avete problemi con la fat32.
> 
> Stai usando anche tu un kernel 2.6.8*? Puoi fare un tentativo con il 2.6.7?

 

Io non ho alcun problema, usb e usb storage caricati, fs fat32 e penna rilevata come /dev/sda con un amd64. Il kernel in effetti e' il 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 come suggerisce randomaze, il 2.6.8 con gli amd64 fa un po' i capricci e per ora preferisco evitarlo ( ha fatto impazzire me e altri con le opengl e non so quali altre sorprese potrebbe riservare, quindi evito per ora)

Avevo avuto un problema all'epoca della prima installazione pero': la penna risultava correttamente formattata da windows (in fat32) ma linux rognava e non la montava. La soluzione e' stato un bell'fdisk da linux e ricreazione della partizione in fat32 che a questo punto sia linux sia winzozz hanno digerito senza problemi.

----------

## AlterX

Ciao...

ho notato che lo stesso problema di mount me lo da anche con il floppy disk!!!

Adesso però ho kernel 2.6.9 ma nulla!!

----------

## Peach

scusa, mi intrometto solo ora nel thread: prova a fare così, con un altro ragazzo con amd64 ha risolto:

nel kernel nella sezione File systems -> Native Language Support

controlla di avere selezionato in questo modo le seguenti voci:

```
(iso8859-15) Default NLS Option

<M>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<M>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

<M>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages) 

<M>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

<M>   NLS UTF8
```

(la prima voce in realtà puoi lasciare quella di default o mettere quella che vuoi tu che non dovrebbe cambiare nulla)

----------

## AlterX

uhm...interessante!

effettivamente ho solo la voce iso-8859-1 per europa

proverò quando sono a casa!

Per ora Grazie

P.S. bel slogan, adesso microsoft nei suoi servizi ha aggiunto anche la coltivazione automatica   :Laughing:  !!!

----------

## AlterX

Nulla!

Nulla!!!

 :Sad: 

Ma come è possibile?!?!

----------

## Samos87

.. Nel caso non avessi ancora risolto... io avevo il tuo stesso problema, e questro thread mi ha aperto gli occhi  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

Fai make menuconfig e vai in:

File systems>> Native language support e seleziona :

<*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

Questo perché nella sezione:

File systems>> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems é selezionato di default:

(437) Default codepage for FAT

Io mi ero scordato di questo particolare ed avevo il tuo stesso identico errore..

Mentre ora... magia delle magie...  :Very Happy:  Funzionano ancora sia il floppy che la penna usb!  :Cool: 

Spero di esserti stato utile.

Ciao.

----------

## rota

oggi mio padre mi a portato la penna-usb tanto attesa 

lo montata in questo modo ....

mount -t usbfs /dev/sdb /mnt/penna-usb/

poi faccio un ls e mi vedee sta robba ....# ls

001  002  003  devices  drivers

root@scatola:/mnt/penna-usb#

perche ??? che centra sta robba io mica lo messa ...

poi mi chieddeevo posso foramattare la penna usb come mi pare o meglio lasciare come sta ???

----------

## rota

Ã¨ no o capito l'erroe montando in quell modo 

 mount -t usbfs /dev/sdb /mnt/penna-usb/

non mi monta un bel niente anzzi se tolgo la penna e provvo a montare sembra in apparenzza che me la monta ecc ....ma come si monta sta penna ....

calcolate che riconosco trnaquilamente la penna e mi carica il mofulo guisto ecc

----------

## rota

forse o risolto 

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/penna-usb

mo la veddo

----------

## AlterX

Ok 

proverò a compilare sto codepage 437!!

ma prima devo reistallare la gentoo causa sostituzione filesystem con XFS...  :Cool: 

----------

## Yans

Ciao a tutti, AlterX guarda io avevo il tuo stesso problema e ho risolto riformattando la pena con win2k se formattavo con l'xp  non c'era niente da fare ...

----------

## AlterX

Ciao ragazzi!

Scusate il tempo passato, ma ho rifatto la macchina   :Cool: 

Ho fatto tutte le modifiche che avete evidenziato, ma il pennino non lo leggo!!

in compenso sono però riuscito a leggere almeno il floppy (eee vaii!)

Inoltre sul portatile, dove ho impostato il codepage su 850, sono riuscito a leggere il pennino del mio amico usb 2.0 mentre sul mio da sempre che vfat non è valido (il mio pennino e usb 1.0.

A questo punto sembra evidente che sia il mio pennino, o come qualcuno dice, sia stato formattato in modo non standard!

Grazie a tutti

----------

## stefanonafets

fai un back-up del pennino su win, attaccalo alla macchina linux, ripartizionalo, riformattalo (come vfat), attaccalo alla macchina dove hai fatto il back-up, rimetti su i tuoi dati e prova a montarla sotto linux, dovrebbe andare...

----------

## cerri

```
 $  grep 437 /usr/src/linux/.config 
```

----------

## AlterX

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Scusate...mi sono ricordato che sul pennino ho una utility che crea e nasconde una partizione con accesso protetto!

Ecco perchè non è in grado di leggere!

----------

## n3mo

Infatti per risolvere il problema io ho usato fdisk e mkfs.vfat   :Cool: 

----------

## AlterX

INCREDIBILE!!!!

A distanza di mesi, dopo ricompilazioni varie, settaggi etc...

la stessa penna, che come ricordate non funzionava, adesso va alla grande!!!

Ovviamente non vedo la partizione nascosta...ma tutto il resto si!

facendo semplicemente 

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/pen

che in tutto questo tempo si siano resi conto che qualcosa non funzionava bene!?!?

----------

